# Does Tivo "All In" pricing ever fluctuate ?



## gdog2004 (May 23, 2015)

I notice the Tivo all in pricing is currently 549. It looked like at some point an time it was 599.00. Does Tivo dicsount their lifetimes at any point ?
End of quarter ?
End of year ? or end of month ? Or is 549 the best you could get for a new bolt ?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

There is supposed to be some kind of sale coming in October. What it is has not been leaked yet so we do not know if it will involve all in/lifetime service. 

Other than that nothing has been mentioned.


----------



## gdog2004 (May 23, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> There is supposed to be some kind of sale coming in October. What it is has not been leaked yet so we do not know if it will involve all in/lifetime service.
> 
> Other than that nothing has been mentioned.


Cool ! I need service starting October 15th ! Any idea when in October ?
Can you share any info you may have ?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

gdog2004 said:


> Cool ! I need service starting October 15th ! Any idea when in October ?
> Can you share any info you may have ?


I'm pretty sure he just did.


----------



## gdog2004 (May 23, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> I'm pretty sure he just did.


I hear you. I was asking WHEN in October. Like early or late.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

gdog2004 said:


> I hear you. I was asking WHEN in October. Like early or late.


I think a different thread said first week


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

hytekjosh said:


> I think a different thread said first week


I just called in to return my day one Bolt+ and the rep I spoke to said she had not heard any rumblings of upcoming deals except for possibly on Black Friday. Take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jeff_W (May 21, 2005)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an upgrade from two older TiVos (each with lifetime) to a single Bolt with all in. I guess I should wait a few days? The unit is cheap enough that I don't care about hardware cost but if I could save some bucks on the all in plan that would be great.

Is there any point to calling up TiVo and asking for a break on a Bolt all in since we have two lifetime subs?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

With 12 TiVos on my account, it would be nice to get some kind of discount. I don't care if it is on the Bolt+ or All in one. So for now, I wait.

- Rich


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff_W said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on an upgrade from two older TiVos (each with lifetime) to a single Bolt with all in. I guess I should wait a few days? The unit is cheap enough that I don't care about hardware cost but if I could save some bucks on the all in plan that would be great.
> 
> Is there any point to calling up TiVo and asking for a break on a Bolt all in since we have two lifetime subs?


Maybe you could do monthly, then switch to Lifetime if / when favorable pricing becomes available?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> Maybe you could do monthly, then switch to Lifetime if / when favorable pricing becomes available?


By the time you get a deal you would be lucky to break even. Month is rather expensive. Heck even yearly is $150. I wish I could get the $6.95 monthly rate, I have on my Roamio Basic, on my Bolts. At that low price I don't mind paying it indefinitely. Even though it will add up over time. But the $15 monthly price is another thing.


----------

